# Me and my fiance can live in together in kuwait



## aizaayaay (12 mo ago)

Hi,I'm Aiza a filipina, my fiancée is an American and he will be working in kuwait,my fiancée and i planning that i will be going also to kuwait so we can be together,can we live in together in his apartment or we cant do like this?hope someone can answered this,thank you


----------

